# soon to be 3 year old not talking in sentences



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

DS is making 3 in late Oct. and is not talking like how I see other 3 year olds or in some cases 2 year olds. He does know alot of single words and learn what other things are. It seem like he is just starting to put 2 words together besides his normal - wha u doing, i tired, whe u goin, mom....come, mom.....eat, ouch..foot/head/hand. He can reconize some of the alphabet and a few colors. He is very very very energetic, loves to run, ride his scooter and pretend to read and would tire out a few people before he gets tired.

Anyways I was looking to see if anybody else experience this and when did ur child start to really talk. I know this must be a frequent question...but here it is again.


----------



## Kayoz (Apr 20, 2002)

First, let me say I have only very limited experience, so don't take this as gospel, but... both my children (now 7 & 3.5) were at about this point around 12 months earlier. My second was a little later, but still talking well in sentences by a few months past 2.

I know three other children who've been somewhat delayed. One has since been identified as being just on the autism spectrum, one had a neurological disorder that made it difficult for him to get his body to follow his brains instructions - speech therapy helped a lot, and one just needed a little speech therapy - she was having trouble with the pronunciation, rather than the number of words.

Again, I'm not saying your child has any of these issues, he may just be at the later end of normal, I don't knw. However, if he does have an issue, early invention might make a world of difference. So I'd be inclined to ask what we over here (in Australia) call a Maternal and Child Health nurse for advice on whether to worry.

All the best.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

Some kids are just late talkers, but not making sentences at 3 seems fairly late compared to most. I would contact Early Intervention, however, most EI programs only work with kids up to age 3 so I would expect them to refer you to a private speech therapist for an eval or to your school district, which probably picks up services for kids 3-and-up.

I would urge you to get an eval from somewhere, though. DD received physical therapy through EI until she aged out and it was a wonderful service and made a world of difference for her. So many stumbling blocks can be overcome easily when picked up young, it's better to find any problems now than wait.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

My DD was offically diagnosed with oral and verbal apraxia at 2.5 years she started therapy at 2 years 8 months and then into an early intervention preschool at age 3 shes maybe had 5 words... We saw HUGE improvments with the right therpists (took a bit to find her fit) and shes is now 6.5 in first grade and one of the top in her class.

Deanna


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

DS2 was nearly 4yo & still talking like OP's DC.
DS2 finally started speech therapy just before he turned 5yo, for his difficulty in making specific sounds, not because of grammar issues.Although he does come up with strange grammar, which may be due to his difficulty in saying sounds right, he hasn't learnt to use the vocab he might have learnt by now.

As near as I can, DS2 is relatively mild in his speech delay, but like I said, he was a year behind OP's DS,effectively.

If he could make the sounds of speech clearly, OP, then I wouldn't be unhappy at all with that level of language development at nearly 3yo.


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

My two girls talked on time, but ds was delayed. We started some speech with him when he was 2.5 and quit when he was just over 3. Very low key stuff, but now he is speaking clearly and seems to be right where he should be. I think he just needed more time. He had good receptive language, just not ready to talk.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would definitely have him assessed. That can tell you what you're dealing with and whether you want/can pursue speech therapy with him.

Right now, he's at an age where it doesn't matter that much if he's not combining words into sentences. BUT in a year or so, when he wants to make friends with other kids and play with them, verbal skills become much more important. 4-5 year olds spend a LOT of time talking and negotiating things with each other. And being 4 or 5 means that they also have no patience for kids who have trouble communicating. Our dd had a girl in her class who had a language delay, and dd said on more than one occasion, "I don't want to play with A, I can't understand what she says." We talked and tried to develop some compassion/tolerance, but it was hard.

So, being proactive now might keep a mild delay from becoming a big one.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

I didn't know this thread was still alive. I gave up when no one would respond.

Anyways thanks for the response

DS have had an evaluation in July and did NOT qualify. He is turning 3 this month. The lady told us if things haven't changed in 6-9months than call the public schools. He has recently starting to put two words together, one time he did a 3-word something -open.....door......outside - so i just asked him, you want me to open the door so you can go outsisde? - I am giving it until December/January and if no big thing then i'll call the public schools. He is in a very PT preschool now, only 2 days for 3 hours.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Interesting. I have an almost four year old that can talk in sentences, but only repeats phrases she has heard us say or from TV, but nothing spontaneous. She doesn't converse with us or ask questions. But she talks all.day.long.


----------



## Mommymelissa2 (Feb 6, 2014)

This sounds exactly like my son now. What ever happened with your child?


----------

